# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Plagas de aves - control integral

## FALCOCONTROL E.I.R.L.

*CONTROL BIOLÓGICO E INTEGRAL DE PLAGAS DE AVES. MERLIN SYSTEMS - BIRD GARD - JT EATON.* *INFORMES:* *www.falcocontrol.com*Temas similares: ¿Problemas con plagas de aves en tus campos, tus almacenes o en tu distrito? Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc. Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc.

----------

